# Problème batterie iPod Video 30Go



## fleece (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour. 

Mon iPod a maintenant 4 ou 5 ans je pense. J'ai remarqué que depuis quelques mois, lorsque je voulais lire une video, regarder mes photos ou jouer à un jeu d'iPod, la batterie,  qui venait d'être chargée, se vidait très vite (une dizaine ou une quinzaine de minutes !).
D'où provient ce bug ? Faut-il que je change de batterie ?

Merci d'avance,
Hugo


----------



## fleece (21 Décembre 2009)

Personne ?


----------



## itako (21 Décembre 2009)

4 ou 5 ans c'est vieux.

C'est ta batterie qui ne tient tout simplement plus le coup.

Deux solutions:

- remplacer toi même la batterie, ça te coûtera le prix de la batterie et éventuellement des accessoires de démontage.
- Envoyer ton ipod a apple, le remplacement te sera facturé environ 70 euros.


----------



## fleece (2 Janvier 2010)

Merci ! 
Je peux le renvoyé chez Apple même s'il n'est plus sous garantie ?
Une batterie chez BricoMac vaut une vingtaine d'euros, je crois. 
Est-il préférable de prendre le risque du changement ou vaut il mieux l'envoyer chez Apple ? 

Merci d'avance, 
Hugo


----------



## itako (2 Janvier 2010)

Je pense que tu peux effectuer la manipulation toi même, tu peux trouver des exemples de démontage sur le net. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSOQHANa6l8


----------



## ambrine (2 Janvier 2010)

Je suis parti en vacance avec mon iPod malade, et voilà le sujet qu'il me faut 
J'ai exactement le même iPod (5,5) video 30Go, la batterie tient tout juste 2 clips.... et 2 heures en audio :rateau:

D'autres adresses fiables pour les batteries à monter soi-même?


----------

